# WebcamXP broadcasting issues



## Doberchick (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm running Windows Vista, and Purchased webcam xp. I want to broadcast so I can access webcam while on vacation. I have a wireless internet broadband service recieved via radio on my roof. And I'm told that I have a static ip address (but they really dont have a clue at my internet co.) The owner told me that my radio is an access point and has a static ip. (They made it like that cause I complained about speed issues). OK, that connects to my router Linksys wrt 300n all hard wired to 3 computers. When enter my ip address (what it tells me i have at "what is my ip address.com") I get a Microtik login page, which is what my IP co. uses to access the radio on my roof. When I enter my comp IP it works within the network. I did open the ports on the router and made sure my comp had a static IP also checked windows firewall it has program in allow list. I'm not sure what to do next. When I called my IP provider (WigiWireless/Netoptions) they tried to get me to hire a guy to come and set up my system then when I said no, he got crappy and told me he didnt want me running a webcam program over "his" internet and if this program causes "his" internet system problems he would blame me. So please help I cant seem to get the people at webcam xp to return my emails. thinking of putting stop payment on credit card, but I really did like the program gave me all i wanted.


----------



## Doberchick (Jun 17, 2009)

almost a month later, no help, still cant broadcast my webcam with webcam xp. I now have a pppoe connection from ip. But still nothing. The IP address that my router says i'm connected to will work in my network, but not from other connections. Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at this thread from yesterday it should give you all the information that you need to get this running. http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/840333-streaming-video-website.html


----------

